# Stewart county lease needs one member



## Mplemons (May 19, 2017)

350 acres 6 members have one spot available. Property is located between cusseta and Richland off of 520. 450$ dues per member each year. Property is 70 percent clear cut with 2 year old pines planted. The rest is hardwood creek drains and swamp bottom. Message for more info or contact info if interested.


----------



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks great. Is it hilly or flat. does it have hogs also? Where is it located,


----------



## Gcraigle (Jul 1, 2017)

*Gcraigle*

Spot still open please let me know


----------



## Scootera (Jul 3, 2017)

Is there camping/ power and water


----------



## Gcraigle (Jul 3, 2017)

*Gcraigle*

Here is my number 706 3254154 please call


----------

